# Thule 591 Proride cycle carriers - left/right handed?



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I have two Thule 591 bike carriers and it occurred to me that the lever arm on both of them is on the same side, which makes putting a couple of bikes on, both pointing in the same direction, slightly troublesome due to having to reach over one carrier (or through the bike frame) to put one of the bikes on. I saw two of these on a car the other day and I thought the gripper arm was on opposite sides - is it possible to switch these over or do you have to buy opposing carriers?

Ta


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes you can switch them over , just unbolt the baseplate with the arm on it , slide it off the carrier , spin 180 degrees and re assemble.

As Alexander would say "simples"


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

as above the instructions show you how to do it :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Sound - cheers guys. I did find a Thule instruction sheet online last night, so should be a doddle.


----------

